# New Holland Skid Steer Questions?



## cda817

Hey I know there are a couple guys on here who are die hard New Holland fans. I'm looking to add a new machine probably theL175 or L185 to the fleet finally.

Pilot or mechanical controls?

The 175 is rated at 2000lbs lift capacity will it lift a 2500lb skid of ice melt to pickup bed height or should I go with the L185 rated at 2500lb capacity? 

Any options besides cab and heat that you would recommend getting?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Brian Young

We run a LX665 Turbo and its been a great machine but between the two you posted I would go with the 185. Any time you can have more capacity the better off you'll be. Make sure its comfortable, I just spent 51 hours in ours and it was starting to get a bit uncomfortable. We were NYC and the SuperBoom could lift into their dumps, the CATS and Bobcats couldn't lol. They didn't believe me at first but after seeing it load the dumps they used us a bit more, which meant more $$$$


----------



## LoneCowboy

an L175 won't lift a pallet (2500lbs)
an L185 isn't bothered at all.

I load my 5' high dump box on my tandem dump (below) with the L185, not sure if the L175 would do that.

You want a weight kit for sure. (sooooooooo much more stable, not required, but way nicer)

make sure you get A/C if you use it in the summer.

I like mechanical controls, but I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Schuley

I have a 170 and a 175. I'm pretty sure I can lift the pallets with my 175, its just not "rated" to do it. If a lot of heavy lifting is needed, the 185 should be what you get. But the 175 is still a great machine. Like earlier posted, the dump height is awsome. Its a bit smaller in size too, which could help in tight areas. Whatever you get, get the enclosed cab w/ the heat & a/c and get 2 speed! The New Hollands are a bit cheaper compared to the rest.....at least around me. I'm going to be selling the 170 and getting a 185 soon here. I was quoted $33k for a 185 w/ heat, a/c and 2 speed. I have zero complaints with New Hollands. (They built the Deere's for quite a while)


----------



## snocrete

LoneCowboy;1183019 said:


> an L175 won't lift a pallet (2500lbs)
> an L185 isn't bothered at all.
> 
> I load my 5' high dump box on my tandem dump (below) with the L185, not sure if the L175 would do that.
> 
> You want a weight kit for sure. (sooooooooo much more stable, not required, but way nicer)
> 
> make sure you get A/C if you use it in the summer.
> 
> I like mechanical controls, but I'm old fashioned.


A L175 will load and unload pallets of salt from a semi(2400/2500lbs)...pushing its limits, but it will do it. An L175 will also load most standard sized tandem dumps, and some semi's even. On paper, NH seems to under rate their machines more than other manufacturers(ROC's).

I would get cab w/heat and AC, 2speed, & pilot controls. Size would depend on what it does mostly and what your budget allows.


----------



## blizzardsnow

We have an LX885 that is the predecessor of the LS180. 2speed and Cab and heat are a must although your toes get cold. We have 400lbs of conterweights on it and I can lift 60 bag pallets of seed out of the back of a semi- 3000lbs. Its a lifting monster. I have mechanical controls but prefer pilot for snowplowing- less movement to do the same task- reduces fatigue. Nice machines.


----------



## merrimacmill

I just bought a L175 loaded with everything. Cab, heat, A/C, hydraulic quick attach plate, weight kit, pilot controls, etc...

TO be honest I haven't used it all that much, only has about 35 hours on it, most of which were by one of my operators. I've push a little bit of snow, and moved some plows, attachments, spreaders, around the shop with it. But overall it seems like a very nice machine and I really like the super boom design, I'm really not sure why its not more popular.


----------



## xtreem3d

cda817;1182988 said:


> Hey I know there are a couple guys on here who are die hard New Holland fans. I'm looking to add a new machine probably theL175 or L185 to the fleet finally.
> 
> Pilot or mechanical controls?
> 
> The 175 is rated at 2000lbs lift capacity will it lift a 2500lb skid of ice melt to pickup bed height or should I go with the L185 rated at 2500lb capacity?
> 
> Any options besides cab and heat that you would recommend getting?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


There are alot of options , some are more creature comforts if you can afford them, arm rests, beacon,suspension seat,flashers ,turn signals,weight kit,hi-flow, power attach,horn,pilot control,....i would buy the biggest machine i could afford at the time unless you came across a great deal. if your not in a hurry and set on NH i am hearing they are coming out with a completely new design machine but don't know the exact time frame...your dealer probably will.....mine wouldn't show any pics of new machine. i am sort of old school about the controls but had driven a pilot machine this summer and it was amazing to operate and the most comfortable i have been in to date..good luck!!!


----------



## cretebaby

cda817;1182988 said:


> The 175 is rated at 2000lbs lift capacity will it lift a 2500lb skid of ice melt to pickup bed height!


It sure the heck better if a 170 can do this.


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;1183083 said:


> A L175 will load and unload pallets of salt from a semi(2400/2500lbs)...pushing its limits, but it will do it. On paper, NH seems to under rate their machines more than other manufacturers(ROC's).


If that is pushing the limits I would have to say they are over rated. :waving:

ps There is a 753 for sale on here for ya. :laughing:


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1183663 said:


> It sure the heck better if a 170 can do this.


Oh oh, better put on your firesuit Scooty, your gonna get it for that pic............. Thumbs Up

I agree with the rest that the NH's numbers seem under rated for what they will do in real life. They generally have a lot less HP too, but seem to have plenty of drive power still.

There's a big gap between the 175 & 185 IMO. I'd certainly choose the 185 IF it was me. You need to decide if the price difference is justify-able depending on how YOU use it the rest of the year.


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1183663 said:


> It sure the heck better if a 170 can do this.


What does that pallet weigh? 40 bags x 50lbs so 2000lbs approx.


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;1183697 said:


> Oh oh, better put on your firesuit Scooty, your gonna get it for that pic............. Thumbs Up


Now why would I get flamed for that? 



WIPensFan;1183720 said:


> What does that pallet weigh? 40 bags x 50lbs so 2000lbs approx.


Just a snig north of 2k with the skid and all.


----------



## LoneCowboy

The L185 is a beast
I have a 1.25 cubic yard bucket on mine.

I've had it filled with sand, full to the top loading a tandem.

do that math.

I would never buy a first year model of anything.
Just asking for trouble.


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1183736 said:


> Now why would I get flamed for that?


Getting out to take the pic with the arms up.................


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;1183839 said:


> Getting out to take the pic with the arms up.................


Oh. Well I didn't get out to take the pic. got out to put the beans in the drill. 

Really, if it isn't high enough for the boom stops I get out going over the boom.


----------



## cretebaby

LoneCowboy;1183800 said:


> do that math.
> 
> .


3750# plus the bucket.


----------



## shooterm

I'm not a big fan of NH for contruction work but they handle themselves quite well in snow. There abit of a faster light duty skidloader. I want pilot controls but I dont want electronic pilot controls if that makes sense.


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;1183871 said:


> Oh. Well I didn't get out to take the pic. got out to put the beans in the drill.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Really, if it isn't high enough for the boom stops I get out going over the boom.


I don't really see that happening..........................

Did you buy a NH now?


----------



## LoneCowboy

cretebaby;1183875 said:


> 3750# plus the bucket.


I think your math is wrong
I come up with 3000lbs (+ big old bucket) (1.2T/yard)


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;1184001 said:


> I don't really see that happening..........................
> 
> Did you buy a NH now?


Why would you doubt me. :crying:

The "farm" did.



LoneCowboy;1184032 said:


> I think your math is wrong
> I come up with 3000lbs (+ big old bucket) (1.2T/yard)


You must be loading that lightweight sand I always figured sand at 3k/yard
.

http://www.reade.com/Particle_Briefings/spec_gra2.html


----------



## cda817

Hey guys just an update...after being told by the New Holland dealer that it would be 60-90+ days until my machine would come in I made the decision to continue renting for the rest of the winter. I was renting a Thomas 153 w/ 1000 hours on it. They told me that the machine was for sale and was 7,000 and would include my two 2day $500 rental in that price. I couldn't turn that price down for a machine to do odd jobs and a low cost yard machine for loading trucks next winter. Plus this gave me some time to do more research for a bigger machine.


----------



## Tony350

I have a 2006 NH L170 with pilot controls and thnk the controls are great. I have the counter weight kit and I can kift a pallet of versa-loc blocks into my truck. The pallets weigh about 2250 or so. I got the pilot controls and wasa little hesitant, best decisoin I made. Plus if you want to put someone in it with no experience it is much easier for them to pick it up. Have fun shopping!


----------

